# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  calling all beginners

## craig

as i'm seeking some inspiration to learn a new song, i was wondering if any non-professional players would be interested in picking a tune that we all don't know and spending a few weeks to learn it together? maybe we could choose a TEF song off co-mando. learn it. record our own version once we are comfortable with it. then, somehow swap with each other to see each others take on the tune. thought it would be interesting to see how different or similar each plays the song and get some feedback and criticism on our own performance. not sure how we'd go about posting it to each other, but i'm sure there's a way without taking up any cafe space. any takers?

craig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Craig, you're a genius!! What a great idea!! It sounds like lots of fun! Do you have any suggestion for a tune? I'm not a real beginner but I'm close to it. At least I'm not a professional player.

----------


## John Zimm

Count me in Craig. I am pretty well willing to learn anything. Just keep me posted.

-John.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

About the space, I have a new MSN group for my own mandolin recordings where we could put them. I'll see it it would work for the storage space.

----------


## Nik-chick

I'm in. I don't know if I'd be able to do anything, but I'm in. What about a gospel number?

----------


## craig

Bluegrasstjej,

the MSN account sounds like a good idea. we could open up an account that we could all share and post at leisure. that way we wouldn't use up your space and we'd all be able to access it.

i'm up for learning anything, really, but here's a list of songs i was thinking about**:

sally goodin
arkansas traveler
bonaparte's retreat
fisher's hornpipe
cherokee shuffle
soldier's joy
beaumont rag
blackberry rag
cold frosty morning

thought we'd start with something simple and traditional and see how it goes. any of these sound good to anyone? any other suggestions?

nik-chick,

i'd be up for a gospel tune, too. just as long as i don't have to sing. any in particular you were thinking of?


well, i'm glad to hear there's a few interested!! sounds like fun the more i think about it.

keep 'em coming

craig

----------


## John Zimm

Craig,

I am looking forward to this. #Any of those songs on the list would be great for me, although I just learned Fisher's Horpipe from Jack Tottle's book, so I may lean towards a different tune. #Sounds like a lot of fun.

-John.

----------


## craig

john,

ok, let's scratch "fisher's hornpipe", then. it'll be more fun if we are all starting fresh. hopefully we can get a decision on a song in the next couple days. then, we can get started on it this weekend. can't wait!

craig

----------


## Nik-chick

That list sounds cool. Out of that stuff, how about "Soldier's Joy"? I've never heard it, but it warented mention in "Uncle Pen" good enough for me. 

As far as gospel numbers, I was just thinking the melody line to some traditional well-known hymn like "How Great Thou Art." I'm totally into that other suggestion list tho.

----------


## Jaded

Sounds like fun...sally goodin, solider's joy and beaumont rag are all on my to learn, but haven't started learning yet list. The others are good tunes too tho.

----------


## Ajvessey

Count me in guys, sounds like a great idea.

----------


## DorothyD

This is a great idea!! I'm in!

----------


## Nik-chick

So Which Song? Taking out what Fisher's Hornpipe and using the earlier list:

sally goodin
arkansas traveler
bonaparte's retreat
cherokee shuffle
soldier's joy
beaumont rag
blackberry rag
cold frosty morning

Jaded liked "sally goodin, solider's joy and beaumont rag." I think I like "Soldier's Joy" with "Blackberry Rag" and "Arkansas Traveller" as my next choices. What does everyone else like?

----------


## craig

ok. we have 7 people including myself. that's enough to get this rolling. others can join in later if they want.

i want to take a vote on the song we'll learn. let's go with the above list. everyone pick the ONE song from the list that they'd most like to learn. whichever song has the most votes by saturday is the one we'll do. sound good?

my vote is: Sally Goodin

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I already know Soldier's joy well, so I'd prefer not taking that. I vote for Cherokee shuffle, as it is a very neat tune and I haven't played it. Really, I have wanted to learn Beaumont rag for years but still think it's too difficult.

By the way, about the MSN group. The address is .http://groups.msn.com/mandolintunes. You will need to join the group to be able to post files and messages if you want that. To join, you need what they call a passport, some kind of log in details. As a passport you can use any e-mail address and then pick a password. Then you choose a member name when you join the group (this is not the same thing as the passport). Just follow the instructions. Let me know if you have any problems, I'm an experienced MSN user. Then I think the best way is to post the files in the documents section.

----------


## craig

bluegrasstjej,

i checked out MSN. the only problem with it is that they limit the upload file size to 1MB. most recordings, i believe, will be well over that depending on the format we use(WAV, MP3, etc.). i'm looking into other options right now. we can worry about that later, though.

so, we'll scratch "soldier's joy" (sorry, Nik-chick). the new list with current votes is:

sally goodin (2)
cherokee shuffle (1)
arkansas traveler
bonaparte's retreat
beaumont rag
blackberry rag
cold frosty morning

----------


## adgefan

This sounds like a brilliant idea! I don't know any of the tunes on the shortlist so anything is fine by me.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

> bluegrasstjej,
> 
> i checked out MSN. #the only problem with it is that they limit the upload file size to 1MB. #most recordings, i believe, will be well over that depending on the format we use(WAV, MP3, etc.). #i'm looking into other options right now. #we can worry about that later, though.
> 
> so, we'll scratch "soldier's joy" (sorry, Nik-chick). #the new list with current votes is:
> 
> sally goodin (2)
> cherokee shuffle (1)
> arkansas traveler
> ...


Ok, I was afraid that could be a problem (haven't checked it yet but I knew there are storage limits). Let's check other options then.

----------


## John Zimm

Here are my preferences, listing the songs in order from the one I most would like to start with to the others. Any of them would be fine really, but here is my list.
1.cherokee shuffle (1)
2.bonaparte's retreat
3.sally goodin (2)
4.arkansas traveler
5.beaumont rag
6.blackberry rag
7.cold frosty morning

How's that? If the group picks any song on the list I will be happy. 

-John.

----------


## craig

i put together a group site at yahoo:

http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/mandolinproject

it has a limited capacity of 20MB, but i figured it would be a start. i tried recording a "black mountain rag" as a WAV file and it turned out to be 1.7MB. so we should be able to post about 10 recordings or more. once we pick a song i'll put the TEF file there.

so, we just need to choose a song . . .

----------


## craig

please vote for the song you want to learn at the above web-site. you have to join first.

----------


## John Zimm

I joined the group and voted. I am stoked and looking forward to this.

-John.

----------


## thistle3585

I joined, but I don't care one way or another which song we learn. Sounds great.

----------


## stefeb

Joined and cast my vote, but am open to whatever the group wants to do.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Well done!! I joined and voted.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Can somebody please tell me what Tabledit is? It seems like I have to download some program to view the files. What kind of software is that? Is it some kind of tab thing (I use something called Power Tab Editor)? Or does it have to do with abc?

----------


## Guitdolin

TablEdit is a great program that allows you to play MIDI files (hundreds / thousands available on the web). You can play songs at different speeds and pick which instruments to include in the playback, if the MIDI you're playing has multiple tracks. You can print tab and/or notation of the songs as well. You can convert from one key to another or one instrument to another or MIDI to tab, etc. It's a great practice aid if you don't have anyone to pick with. There's a free version and a paid version that allows you to create your own tabs and permanently edit other files. I bought the full version, and I think it was worth the $50 or so that I spent. It's all at www.tabledit.com.

I'm in, BTW. I voted for Blackberry Rag, but I'd love to pick on any of the songs mentioned.

----------


## mandodana

OK, I joined. I'm not really familiar w/ the tunes, so yall decide. 

dana
aka oquintett

----------


## Nik-chick

Don't be sorry. I was just copying and pasting partly. *L* And I did pick three songs I liked not just that one. 

I joined and voted. (strongheart_7@yahoo.com is me)

----------


## craig

Nik-chick,

it looks like cherokee shuffle might win the vote. #i'm going to wait through tomorrow to get a few more votes. #so, don't start sweating about sally goodin just yet 

Craig

----------


## Nik-chick

Oops! I edited my post because I saw that Cherokee Shuffle was winning! *L* So now what I said about worrying about Sally Goodin isn't there anymore. That's what craig was replying to. Anywho, if Sally Goodin wins, that works too.

----------


## John Zimm

I inadvertently voted twice for Cherokee Shuffle. I changed my email address in the group and somehow I ended up giving two votes for Cherokee Shuffle. My apologies.

-John
Resident Luddite and Computer Illiterate

----------


## OzArkie

G'day,

The subject line of this thread grabbed me, what a neat idea.

I found a website where you can hear the tunes (for most of the ones you guys have listed)...
http://myweb.cableone.net/bernie/midi.html

Whew... that stuff is tuff (for me).

I am a beginner alright, but most of those tunes sound like a fair stretch beyond "Hot Cross Buns". *sigh*

That and I have no idea about how one goes about making a file with one's music (or sad attempt) on it.

It is possible to join the group and then just sort of "look and lurk"?

I would no't want to be a drag on the learning process... maybe there should be a classification for "Before Beginners".

----------


## craig

buckley,

just let me know which e-mail of your to delete and i'll remove it from the group list. no problem.

craig

----------


## carolynbeth

I joined too -- voted for Sally, mainly because that was next up on my list to learn anyway -- but like most others have said, I'm game to learn anything! Haven't heard Cherokee Shuffle, but will look it up (thanks OzArkie). And thanks Craig -- fun idea!

Carolyn

----------


## Dan Adams

This thread is a good idea has some merit. Our band used to call the process the 'Tune of the Week.' We used the method to add another tune to the ongoing selection, and hopefully forced us all to expand our horizons. Did it work? No comment... I was at the Mid-Winter Bluegrass Festival last weekend, in a jam at the entrance Saturday evening, and Cherokee Shuffle came to the play list. Very few players knew Cherokee Shuffle, but I did, and a couple other players. It was a hit with the jam participants and the onlookers. It is a great 'showtune' if you all can work it out. Good luck! I'm thinking I need this inspiration to keep learning new tunes myself. Great idea, Good Luck!

Now if I move Cherokee Shuffle up to the 2nd thru 4th string, does it become Lost Indian? Almost!! Dan

----------


## Dan Adams

I just went to the website recommended by OzArkie, good resource for listening to the melody and the tempo of the tune. It also has various instruments and the back-up to go along with the tune! For those of you with Tabledit, don't forget that alltabs.com will give you the same audio information, but with the notes being played on a musical staff in tableture as you listen. You get the visual also!! Also, Co-Mando has a bunch midi files. Great resources for learning new tunes.

All That Glitters is not Scrolled, Dan

----------


## mandodana

co-mando also has lots of table edit files.

----------


## Nik-chick

OzArkie: Hi, if we ever have to work in pairs, you're my partner. *L* Not only can I not play, I'll have to transpose down because of damage to the right side (if facing the mandolin) of the frets on my mando. *L* I'll play badly, and you can play not quite as badly a 5th above me. (I play stuff like "Taps" or "Bile Them Cabbage" with very simple basic melody notes. And I am the only person who ever made "Bile Them Cabbage Down" a ballad playing so slow!)

----------


## Nik-chick

Looks like we may wind up with a first song and then the next one to work on after that with a vote this close!

----------


## carolynbeth

well, I hate to muddy up the waters --I know we must be getting close to a final choice in the poll -- but..... East Tennessee Blues is pretty cool....:-) Happened to listen to it while I was on that site OzArkie recommended. May have to just learn that one myself... :Smile:  

Carolyn

----------


## Jaded

Joined and voted. They're all good songs, so I'll be happy no matter which gets picked. Looking forward to it

----------


## J. Mark Lane

I've been playing about 18 months, but stopped in the middle for about 3 months... so in reality a little over a year. I would describe myself as "beginner/early-intermediate." Hope you all don't mind if I play, too... 

I can more or less play Soldier's Joy and Arkansas Traveler (relatively simple versions). I actually like the tune Cherokee Shuffle, but something about the name makes me a tad uncomfortable. (Sorry.) I voted for Sally Goodin. Seems to me that's about as "standard" as it gets &lt;g&gt;.

Thanks! This should be fun.

Mark

----------


## Sellars

What a super idea!!

I joined and voted. (btw, I'm listed under my old nick pheadrim over there)

Roel

----------


## John Zimm

Craig-
I sent you a PM with the address to delete. Sorry about that.

When do y'all think we'll have a song chosen? 

-John.

----------


## AmosMoses

I joined and voted for Sally Goodin since this is one I don't know but keep hearing about.

----------


## John Zimm

It looks like Sally Goodin is pulling away. It sounds like a fun song.

-John.

----------


## green_leaf

Count me in! Sounds like fun. Now I'll have to figure out how to record. BTW, I'm "wrosenbaum" on the group.

Will

----------


## kkallaur

I'm in too!! #I'm eyesoftheworld38. # So when do we get the ball rolling?

----------


## rmcintos

This is a very cool idea, so I had to jump on the bandwagon. I have joined (I am 'rmcintos' in the group) and voted for 'Cherokee Shuffle', but I am game for pretty much anything.

----------


## Dedian

Fun idea! Joined and voted, representing the losing songs with Cold Frosty Morning!

Stu

----------


## craig

hey y'all!

the poll ends tonight (Feb. 20th). so, whatever the poll shows as of midnight will be our selection. can't wait to get started!

now, i have a question for any tech-savvy pickers: what can you suggest for a recording program (preferrably free) that will give us MP3 files? i've been using a program called "audacity" which is free. it's great because it lets you edit the waveform when you are done recording. but, it only saves as WAV files. i can't get it to save the files as MP3, which i understand would take up much less space. due to the popularity of this project, i'm concerned we'll run out of storage space pretty quickly once we start uploading sound files to the yahoo group site.

i'm open to any suggestions!

thanks for all the enthusiasm and support on this idea everyone!

craig

----------


## mad dawg

I don't know any blugrass or old time*, so count me in, and I'll go anyway the wind of the vote blows. 

(*Narrow minded me, I've been focusing soley on Irish and Scottish stuff mostly.)

----------


## J. Mark Lane

> what can you suggest for a recording program (preferrably free) that will give us MP3 files? #i've been using a program called "audacity" which is free. #it's great because it lets you edit the waveform when you are done recording. #but, it only saves as WAV files. #


craig,

There's bunches of programs that convert wav to mp3. A lot of them are freeware or other free downloads. Just do a search on "wav to mp3 conversion" or something like that. Without checking, I think maybe you can even do this with Windows Media Player or some other MS program. 

Mark

----------


## OzArkie

G'day,

Okay, thanks Nik-Chick... with that little reinforcement - ie. that I am not the worst in the world (even tho I reckon I have the Southern hemisphere pretty well covered), I have joined the mando project too.

With regard to the selection, while I liked the sound of the name ("Sally Goodin")... after actually hearing the tunes and for the sake of picking (pun intended), I chose Cold Frosty Morning.

A loser in the poll so it seems, but it really does not matter that much to me.
FWIW, I found the midi and music for it here:
http://otsma2003.tripod.com/fiddle_t...ty_morning.htm

This should be interesting...

----------


## craig

FYI

free software for recording onto your computer:

"Audacity" : can record songs as WAV or MP3 files directly onto PC

can be downloaded for free at:

www.download.com

hope this helps . . .

ADDENDUM:
as mentioned below by "Jaded", the Audacity software can encode the recordings as MP3s. #but, you have to download the encoder (also free) separately. #i got it at:
Lame Encoder
and it works great! #for example i recorded "ashokan farewell". #it was 55secs long and 4,700Kb as a WAV file. #when i exported as an MP3 it shrank to 860Kb! #this is clearly the way to go so that we can maximize the number of people able to post their recordings on the group site.

----------


## OzArkie

G'day,

For Mac users... I went to this site:
http://www.mp3-mac.com/Pages/Encoders.html#MPegger

It has heaps of encoders available for download.

I downloaded "BladeEnc 1.4" (it is a free Classic app and it worked that way on my OS 10.2.8).

It converted a 6.4MB aiff Sound Studio file to an MP3 file of 550k - the test tune was 38 seconds long.

HTH

----------


## Jaded

Audacity has the option to export files as mp3s. If i remember correctly I may have had to download an extra file to make this work, but it told me what I needed to get.

----------


## John Ritchhart

I voted for Bonaparte's Retreat since no one else did. Does it matter which key/version we learn? I downloaded Sally from Co-mando in A. I've heard it other keys but this is pretty much standard for this tune I think. Someone will have to help me learn how to record and download the effort. How much time are we giving ourselves?

----------


## craig

jbrwky,

i thought we'd all try to learn the same version. of course, you can learn whichever version you want, but i thought for the first time around it would be interesting. so, i've posted the TEF file on the group board. i took the liberty to pick a version off co-mando.

craig

----------


## craig

i was thinking we'd give ourselves a month to learn and record the song. however, you can post your recording as soon as it's ready. although it may not take a month to learn a song, i think learning it well enough to record is a different story. of course, we're not looking for perfection here.

so, let's shoot for a song per month and see how it goes. what do you all think?

craig

----------


## Jack Roberts

One version of lyrics to Sally Goodin:
Square Dance tempo, set your metronome fast.


Had a piece of pie an I hade a piece of puddin
An I give it all away just to see my Sally Goodin 
(repeat)
Well I looked down the road an I see my Sally comin,
An I said to my soul that Id kill myself a-runnin 
(repeat)

Love a tater pie an I love an apple puddin
An I love a little gal that they call Sally Goodin.
(repeat)
An I dropped the tater pie an I left the apple puddin
Buit I went across the mountain to see my Sally Goodin.
(repeat)

Sally is my doozy an Sally is my daisy,
When Sally says she hates me I think Im goin, crazy.
(repeat)
Little dogll bark an the big dogll bite ya,
Little galll court ya an a big galll fight ya
(repeat)

Rainin an a-pourin an the creeks a runnin muddy
An Im so drunk-a that I cant a stand-a steady
(repeat)
Im goin up the mountain an marry little Sally
Raise corn on the hillside an' the children in the valley.
(repeat)

----------


## muzicfreak

I think i might have to join yea all on this... Where do i sign up?
cheers
Gary

----------


## Dedian

And for a little laugh, feel free to switch Mando voicing to "Choir Aahs" and the guitar to "Voice Oohs" for that groovy choir feel

----------


## craig

the TEF file for Sally Goodin can be downloaded by from co-mando by clicking HERE

----------


## craig

gary,

wow, i didn't know there were lyrics to Sally Goodin! i dare ya to record a version with voice 

craig

----------


## mando kid

I'd join but I've got a question and a problem. I'll fit all these into one ummm i'm about as "un-professional" as you can get. I ordered my mando on ebay last week so it's not here yet. Other than that I think the idea of doing this is extremely good and helpful.

----------


## Patrick Gunning

just got my minidisc recorder and software to do analog line-in recordings to the comp with it. I'd love to jump in on this if it's ok.

----------


## craig

everyone is welcome. anyone can join at anytime. i didn't intend to exclude more advanced plays as the original post title suggests. so, come on down . . .

----------


## Jack Roberts

Sally Goodin is an old Ozark mountain song. #Jerry Garcia is reputed to have played it in his pre Grateful Dead days, in a band called the "Sleepy Hollow Hog Stompers".

I doubt I'll ever be able to play it even one-third as fast as Bill Monroe, so I'm going to settle for an old-timey version. #(I can play slow and I don't have to take a break.) #Maybe I'll learn to sing it.

Jack

----------


## Nik-chick

I'd sing it, but don't know the notes to the vocal (tho they may be the same like with "Wildwood Flower") and secondly, that would be REALLY gay. *L*

Looks like we may have a good idea for our next song w/ all the votes "Cherokee Shuffle" got.

----------


## muzicfreak

Are yea crazy craig? You all want to keep your hearing don'tcha i was just saying.. i would join the group :Smile:  I'll check the song out tommorrow!
off to bed for now!
cheers
GAry

----------


## Jeff_Stallard

Count me in!! This sounds like a lot of fun!!

----------


## craig

UPDATE

what i've done is creat a web-site where the songs will ultimately be posted. it's at: Mandolin Project

when you've made your recording, post in the "Files" section of the Yahoo Group site. then, i'll move it over to the Mandolin Project Mainpage listed above. the reason for the complexity is there is more room at the Mainpage site (100MB as opposed to only 20MB) at yahoo. plus it's a bit cleaner.

hope this isn't too confusing!

happy pickin' ya'll

cheers,

craig

----------


## Songbird

What a great idea, I'm in!

----------


## carolynbeth

Well, I've been hacking my way through this tune for the last couple days....cool tune, but it is definitely challenging....Don't know about the rest of you all, but that section with the double stops is kicking my butt....

It'll be interesting to see how much progress I can make in a month!  

Carolyn

----------


## jamman

There seem to be several B sections to choose from for those who might not know. It reads "3-4" above the tab when the B sections begin.

----------


## craig

carolyn,

yeah, those doublestops are definitely the rate-limiting step for me. the metronome doesn't even go that slow!

pick on

craig

----------


## John Zimm

Yeah, that section with the double stops is interesting. I think I am getting it though. I am not that great at playing up the neck, so the section just after the doublestops is proving a learning experience for me. I am looking forward to getting this one polished up. 

So, are we going to be in a Tune of the Month Club? I'm enjoying this so far and I can't wait to hear how youse all play this one.

-John.

----------


## craig

buckley,

that 4th part is nice one to move up the neck. i've been playing the whole thing in 3rd position. it's more efficient (although, not at first) and forces you to learn notes up the neck on the D, A and E strings. worth a try . . 

craig

----------


## Nik-chick

Are ya'll looking at the TablEdit file? If so, where are the double stops? (And for that matter what are double stops, tho I know that's been in previous threads? I may know how to do it and just not know the name, I hope.)

----------


## carolynbeth

Nik-chick, double stops are when you strike two sets of strings at the same time. As to why they call it a double stop, that I don't know. I'm sure someone else does though!  

I have a hard time getting the upstrokes to sound clean on a double stop....my pick keeps catching on the bottom set of strings and it just doesn't sound good.....especially when the left hand has to stretch over five frets...ouch! if anyone has any nifty tips or techniques for addressing that problem I'd love to hear 'em! 

Buckley, like the idea of a tune of the month club....or, in my case, a tune-every-three-months club is more my speed....:p 

Carolyn

----------


## racuda

Nik-chic, check out measures 18, 19, 22, 23, 30, 38.

----------


## Nik-chick

Oh. Okay. I've heard of doing that. Never tried it tho. That is a strange name for it. But, I guess we can't convince them to change it to double-start.

I have the bad feeling that my rendition will be "Sally Baddun'"

----------


## OzArkie

G'day,

Nik-chick said:
"And for that matter what are double stops"

Thanks for that, I wuz wonderin the same thing myself.
Now that we know (and without getting a special digital attachment inserted somewhere more helpful) how does one stretch one's fingerz that far apart to get the chord?

and then Carolyn wrote:
"Buckley, like the idea of a tune of the month club....or, in my case, a tune-every-three-months club is more my speed....:p"

I have to concur, I cannot seem to get this "tune" in my head - that's even after I had TEFView playing the thing in a loop for hours in the background as I worked. (Sort of embarassing since apparently the song came from my ol neck of the woods.)

Challenging may be an understatement... I'm afraid I really do epitomise that word "beginner".

Sheesh... I'll keep hacking at it tho. ;(

----------


## craig

OzArkie,

i agree. it is hard to get the song in your head listening to it on TEF file. i've always found the TEF file didn't do the song justice. songs that would normally be familiar sound completely foreign that way. if you don't have a professional version, check out the Doyle Lawson & Quicksilver show at WoodSongs. they do a fast, but great version of the song in the show. at least you'll get a better idea of how it's supposed to sound.

hope that helps!

and, yeah, i thought we'd shoot for no more than one song per month for now. let's just see how fast/slow things move along. some of us are slow learners and some of us don't have nearly the time to put into learning the song any faster--some of us are both 

happy pickin'

craig

----------


## stanley

I had 'sally' printed out and in my 'to-do' file for a while now....guess its time to-do! 

BTW, did it get the most votes for length of score, doublestops, or up the neck playing? (perhaps this was why it was still buried in the to-do pile...thanks y'all!)

Bill

----------


## Coy Wylie

Okay, I joined the party. I will have to relearn SallyG in this version but that will be a fun challenge. Thanks for setting all this up. Better late than never.

----------


## delsbrother

I think they're called "double stops" because you're "stopping" the strings (holding them against the fret, keeping them from vibrating their whole length) in two places. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it comes from fiddling - where you "stop" the string by pressing it against the fingerboard.. I've also heard "triple stop," and I'm assuming there's also a "quadruple stop," though I'm assuming you'd really have to bow like a maniac to play one of those.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I in too, as I'm always availble for useless MP3 recordings. 

Plus, I'm gonna try a vocal version just for giggles.

*delsbrother* you are planning to do your version in the TeknoMando style, aren't you?

 - Benignus

----------


## Songbird

Are we allowed to use backing tracks or not?

----------


## craig

songbird,

there's no rules, really. obviously, you can't take a bill monroe recording and just hum in the background and call it your own. that aside, go nuts.

craig

----------


## adgefan

> some of us are slow learners and some of us don't have nearly the time to put into learning the song any faster--some of us are both


Yeah, I think that goes for me too. I've been busy the last few days and I finally got round to looking at the TEF file last night. 

This is without a doubt the most challenging thing I'll have learnt yet, but I'm looking forward to tackling it. I had a go with the first few bars last night and did ok, but then I guess that's the easy part. Those double stops look scary!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Craig,
This is a great project you've concocted! I just joined the Yahoo! group; I'm *ernie_tellis* over there, which is a very long standing joke - about as old as the nickname Benignus. LOL!

I'm going to attempt a vocal version, and to that end I may not go the route of learning the TEF version you posted. (a) Is that cool? Will you all think less of me if I skip those nasty double stops I keep reading about? &lt;g&gt; (b) Since I'm planning to do a multi-track recording, my first step will be to generate some 'scratch tracks' to practice against. I would be more than happy to share some 'Buckey style' back-up tracks that folks could practice against. I'm thinking just a two times around - AABBAABB* - at a couple different tempos, just simple guitar and maybe a chop track. I'll post them at the Yahoo! site and let you all know what's up.

Also, I did locate a vocal version done by Woodie Guthrie in D where he plays the tune on harmonica. The lyrics are pretty much as posted earlier. Anyways, to answer Nik-chick's earlier question ... Yes, the vocal line more-or-less follows the fiddle melody, as we would expect.

This is going to be fun!

 - Benig

*Hmmmm ... I just checked out the TEF file, and I noticed a C section. ?

----------


## ShaneJ

I thought I'd tie in a verse and chorus from John Denver's "Thank God I'm A Country Boy" first (with vocals and guitar) and then venture into Sally Goodin'. There's a line in TGIACB that says, "Well, I'd play Sally Goodin' all day if I could, but the Lord and my wife wouldn't take it very good...." Guess I'd better get crackin'!

----------


## craig

benignus,

sounds awesome! #can't wait to hear your vocals. #very brave. #we woulda thought less of you for skipping the double-stops, but since you're doing vocals you'll be redeemed.

in all seriousness, you'all can do whatever version of the song fancies you--double-stops or not. #i'm really looking forward to hearing all these different versions of the same song!

i do want to say, that we want to hear what everyone has to offer no matter how simple, complex, fast, slow, buzzing or clean. #just hoping that no one gets intimidated by others and really want to encourage you to record whatever you can play by the end of March (or around there). #we can learn a lot from each, even if it's the first song you ever memorize. don't know about you guys, but i have a real suspicion there's some serious hidden talent out there.

good luck everyone, and thanks for all the interest in the idea!

cheers for now,

craig

p.s. forgot to add: SJennings, i really can't wait to hear your fusion version of Sally Goodin!

----------


## carolynbeth

> don't know about you guys, but i have a real suspicion there's some serious hidden talent out there.


I think mine is still seriously hidden.....  

Seriously though, this is a kick -- double stops and all!

Carolyn

----------


## craig

per alan's suggestion, if anyone wants to include their picture and list their type of mandolin on the Mandolin Project Mainpage please e-mail it to me.

craig

----------


## jehannarc

This is what I get for not being on here enough. I totally missed the voting. Although I would have voted for Bonaparte's retreat myself (I saw you voted for it John).
Now to go read back through and try to figure out what song you all are learning and where to get the music. 
This is a very cool idea. Well done Craig!

----------


## jds4peace

hey, 

I already know good ole sally goodin', maybe not the version you're playing but a version nonetheless...so i'll sit this
one out but i may get in on the next round...

also i'd like to know what you guys consider a beginner?

peace

----------


## stanley

I must say, I'm getting quite fond of the double-stop section. A very nice sound and not as hard as it appears (maybe I'm not doing it right!). Next I need to start working on the 'up the neck' section...I can already see hitting the 12th fret accurately/cleanly is going to take some work...

I've got a suggestion, since this thread is going to get pretty large. Perhaps we should start a seperate song of the month thread (is that the time frame?) with 'sally goodin' as the topic line. Specific discussion for that song would then be there and easy to find for folks working on it in the future. 

Question, I haven't looked at recording possibilities yet...so, I was wondering if someone would be willing to put together a 'how-to' for us computophobes?

Bill

----------


## Nik-chick

Answer song/Female version: "That No Good Sally Goodin"

I make him tater pie an' I make apple puddin'
But he'd give it all away just to see that Sally Goodin 
(repeat)
Well I looked down the road an' I see that Sally comin',
An' I said to myself that girl better start a-runnin' 
(repeat)

He loves all my pies an' he loves all of my puddin'
But he done ran off with that no good Sally Goodin.
(repeat)
He left a homebaked' tater pie an' he left the apple puddin'
And he went across the mountain for to see Sally Goodin.
(repeat)

Sally is a flusy an' Sally she is lazy,
When Sally says my fellers name, he goes plumb crazy.
(repeat)
Gentle dog'll bark an' the mad dog'll bite her,
That dern gal'll court him an' his mad gal'll fight her
(repeat)

Rainin' an' a-pourin' an' the moonshine's brewed an' ready
Over him I'll drink 'til my shaking hands are steady
(repeat)
I'm goin' up the mountain an' whopin' little Sally
Hide her body on hillside an' her blood runs to the valley.
(repeat)

----------


## craig

jds4peace,

i use some free software called "Audacity" to record my tunes. #you can download it at: #CNET. #just type in "audacity" in the search box. #send me a PM if you have any trouble.

stanley,

i totally agree with your suggestion! #i'll kick it off . . . HERE

craig

----------


## harwilli55

I wanna try also, I just joined the Mando Project in Yahoo and am excited to start working on Sally Goodin. Got no idee how it will work out, but at least something to focus on with a group is the best learning I can think of. 

Harlan

----------


## psann

Where are the recordings being posted. I have seen several references to Benigus rendition but have not located it. I checked the files section on the yahoo site but the folder is empty.

Pat
www.perceptionsinwatercolor.com

----------


## craig

psann,

the mainpage is at: Mandolin Project

check out benignus' version! great stuff. it's not too late to join in if you want. otherwise, we'll have a new song to learn for April.

thanks for the interest.

cheers,

craig

----------


## psann

thanks - I found it.

double WOW


Pat
www.perceptionsinwatecolor.com

----------


## iampeterfonda

Ive uploaded my file. I hope you all like it. My band played it this Sunday. It started out as a very traditional version but when our bass player joined us on the day of the gig it turned into this funky version. The timing is a little off at the end and I forgot some lyrics in there but overall Im pretty happy with it. 


Clayton

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Wow, that's so cool!! I like it when people do things differently. Really nice job!

----------


## Áine

Hey everybody! #I'm a self-taught newbie of a couple of years now, and I've gone and signed up for your project. #I've really enjoyed listening to everyone's versions of Sally Goodin and those tunes in the 'Miscellaneous' section are great!

I just hope you're still taking submissions from real hardcore beginners. #I was really rooting for Fisher's Hornpipe; but, I'll give Cherokee Shuffle my best shot. #I just hope this 'project' can get me to play in front of someone other than the dog. ;-)

All the best, Áine (I'm showing up as 'doireanne' on the project list, though)

----------


## ilsa

Oh my, I may have to cave in & do this. I can't do TEF files as far as I know (I'm neither a win or mac user) but I can dig up other sources for tunes.
I love Sally Goodin though I don't play it well, and I've been kicking around learning Cherokee Shuffle. It's fate.

----------


## harwilli55

Welcome Aine and ilsa, 

 Come join us, it really is a wonderful group of people to learn with. You'll have fun , I guarantee!!!

Harlan

----------


## M. Hollen

Hey, are you guys still doing this and is it too late to jump in?

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Welcome! Yes, we are still doing this. This month we are learning Cherokee shuffle. Some versions to choose from are to be found at www.mandolinproject.150m.com, in tabledit, mp3 and midi format.

----------

